# I NEED a single FAT twintip ski.



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

I've got a single 179 Bro Model Fat here in Golden.
BRO 179 FAT

twitch1974 @ yahoo dot com

Mark


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I am a little hesitant to post this seeing as how you did not post the ski you need but here you go.

Half a Pair Thread: it's back - Teton Gravity Research Forums


----------

